# R34 6 speed Getrag what oil do you use



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw this reply on another forum: Does anyone on here use gear oil instead of ATF Fluid in there R34 GTR Getrag box??

Thanks

Malc


Dear Sir

As a replacement for the Esso ATF 21065 you can use a ATF Dexron 2 or 3 from Shell, AGiP, BP Castroll or any other supplier you can get. 

Alternative to the ATF oil you can use a *manual transmissions oil 75W 90 GL3*. If you use this you will have maybe a little bit higher shiftforces at cold conditions. 

If you have any questions pleas do not hesitate to contact me. 

Mit freundlichen Gr??en / Kind Regards 
Manfred Greiner 
Fachbereichsleiter Versuch und Prototypen 
Fon +49 (0)7131.644-4259 
Fax +49 (0)7131.644-4256 
[email protected]


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

blue34 said:


> I saw this reply on another forum: Does anyone on here use gear oil instead of ATF Fluid in there R34 GTR Getrag box??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Has anyone successfully used manual transmissions oil 75W 90 GL3?? c'mon chaps anyone?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

is that not that 'shock proof' stuff?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

From the last nine million discussions 
Search took .6 seconds

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143614-r34-gtr-gear-box-diff-oils.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/135884-r34-gtr-getrag-gearbox-transfer-case-oil.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/124175-getrag-6-speed-gearbox-fluid.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/66727-r34-gtr-redline-gearbox-oil.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/89537-brand-new-getrag-oil.html


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> From the last nine million discussions
> Search took .6 seconds
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143614-r34-gtr-gear-box-diff-oils.html
> ...


Lol your better than the actual search engine on this forum, its shit!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

drewzer said:


> Lol your better than the actual search engine on this forum, its shit!!!




Agreed, it never seems to work for me. Either comes up with errors or it simply dont find anything. 

Truthfully i must be doing something wrong as Glen has no issues. I wonder if it something to do with my internet explorer that it just sits there doing nothing or when it does find stuff it never seems to find what im looking for.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158082-how-search-stuff.html#post1537984


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158082-how-search-stuff.html#post1537984


+1 vote for this to be a sticky in every forum:thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

My apologies for attempting to help apparently Im a twat ...
Next time anyone wants any help please ask R32 Combat


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

I run shockproof light in mine...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> From the last nine million discussions
> Search took .6 seconds
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143614-r34-gtr-gear-box-diff-oils.html
> ...


Glen,

I had already done enough research to find an email from Getrag in reply to the question., but my question was quite specific "Does anyone on here use gear oil instead of ATF Fluid in there R34 GTR Getrag box"?

If you read through the threads you linked to these are the answers you get... some ATF and some gear oil but nothing difinitive.

Castrol Transmax Z
royal purple synchromax
Fuchs Titan ATF 4400 
AAMCO Mercon V ATF
Esso ATF Dextron D-21065 aka V160 if you can find it
Mobil Mercon V synthetic Blend ATF
Royal Purple #9
Mobil 1 synthetic Dextron III
Redline MT90
ATF Dextron II

oil API GL-4 75W-90
V160 gear oil from Toyota (made by Castrol)
amsoil Long Life Synthetic Gear Lube SAE 75W-90
Redline lightweight shockproof


I'd like to hear from someone who has done say 20k miles with no problems using a 75w-90 GL3 gear oil as mentioned in the e-mail from Getrag in my first post as opposed to an ATF.

Info on GL ratings for gear oils would seem to suggest that the reference from Getrag may be incorrect: "Alternative to the ATF oil you can use a manual transmissions oil 75W 90 GL3"

API GL-1. Oils for light conditions. They consist of base oils without additives. Sometimes they contain small amounts of antioxidizing additives, corrosion inhibitors, depresants and antifoam additives. 

API GL-1 oils are designed for spiral-bevel, worm gears and manual transmissions without synchronizers in trucks and farming machines.

API GL-2. Oils for moderate conditions. They contain antiwear additives and are designed for worm gears. Recommended for proper lubrication of tractor and farming machine transmissions.

*API GL-3. Oils for moderate conditions. Contain up to 2.7% antiwear additives. Designed for lubricating bevel and other gears of truck transmissions. Not recommended for hypoid gears.*

API GL-4. Oils for various conditions - light to heavy. They contain up to 4.0% effective antiscuffing additives. Designed for bevel and hypoid gears which have small displacement of axes, the gearboxes of trucks, and axle units. Recommended for non-synchronized gearboxes of US trucks, tractors and buses and for main and other gears of all vehicles. These oils are basic for synchronized gearboxes, especially in Europe.

API GL-5. Oils for severe conditions. They contain up to 6.5% effective antiscuffing additives. The general application of oils in this class are for hypoid gears having significant displacement of axes. They are recommended as universal oils to all other units of mechanical transmission (except gearboxes). Oils in this class, which have special approval of vehicle manufacturers, can be used in synchronized manual gearboxes only. API GL-5 oils can be used in limited slip differentials if they correspond to the requirements of specification MIL-L-2105D or ZF TE-ML-05. In this case the designation of class will be another, for example API GL-5+ or API GL-5 LS.

API GL-6 is not applied any more as it is considered that class API GL-5 well enough meets the most severe requirements. When API GL-6 was still in use, it denoted oils for very heavy conditions (high speeds of sliding and significant shock loadings). They contained up to 10% high performance antiscuffing additives. They were designed for hypoid gears with significant displacement of axes. However in 2011 at least one company offers new polyol ester based API GL-6 oil, mostly for racing applications[1]. Such API GL-6 oil can replace higher viscosity GL-4 gear oil, thus increasing the efficiency of the car transmission where it is used. The application is limited to certain types of manual transmissions, but improvements in BSFC of about 5% in standard weather and driving conditions and up to 15-20% in cold extremes (arctic weather conditions) can be expected[2].


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

HenrikE said:


> I run shockproof light in mine...


Thanks Henrike,

How many miles with it? and whet's it like when cold? 

Thanks,

Malc


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Agreed, it never seems to work for me. Either comes up with errors or it simply dont find anything.
> 
> Truthfully i must be doing something wrong as Glen has no issues. I wonder if it something to do with my internet explorer that it just sits there doing nothing or when it does find stuff it never seems to find what im looking for.


Yea i find the same thing happens, i narrow the search down as much as possible using the search tool. But most of the result page is still full of no applicable crap!!

I realise that "gtr-glen" is trying to help but his comments sometime come across as condescending. It is maby just the way it reads to me tho. I use several forums and it just this one that comes up with random crap!!

Any way sorry for interupting your thread "blue-34", mods can delete all this bowf if you want rid of it mate:chairshot


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Shockproof and the synchros in the Getrag don't get along. The OEM fluid is like an ATF.

I have tried a few different ones in the Getrag, and for a street car, you are getter to stick with an ATF for it.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I used Redline Heavyweight Shock proof in my Getrag 6speed for 7 years, never had an issue with it. was running between 5-600bhp for most of the time and had seen a fair few track days too.

Tony


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

I think i did somewere around 300 swedish mil and it works great.
Dont use the car as a daily driver though (it's been in the garage for a couple of years now though).
I read it was a no no to put in shookproof but i usealy like to try things out for my self, so far so good


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I think we have the definitive answer as far as Getrag are concerned:



From: Greiner, Manfred [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 03 January 2012 16:34
To: [email protected]
Subject: AW: Getrag 6 speed R34GTR Gearbox

Hello Mr.Thomas

The gear oil must be a mineral based ATF oil.
The original oil is still by Exxon Mobil available named Mobil ATF D 21065. 

Gruß 
Manfred Greiner


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was adviced to use shockproof lightweight in a dog engagement getrag...haven't actually driven on it though...


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i have empty my getrag today and it was nice red color any ideas what was it in ?? oh and it was taking some time for the gears to be smooth.but most of the people said that its better to be 75w90


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Well I think we have the definitive answer as far as Getrag are concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for getting to the bottom of this often discussed question:thumbsup:
I have used an ATF Dexron III oil that my local Nissan dealer supplied for the last two years.
The gearbox was totally transformed with this oil.
So smooth and easy to shift gears even from cold that it was unbelievable.
Before the change to ATF oil i used some kind of gearbox oil that a Skyline Gtr tuner in GB sent me. But i was never satisfied with this oil.. Sometimes it was nearly impossible to shift from first to second when the gearbox was cold...
I will try to get the original Mobil ATF D 21065 since it looks like it is still available:thumbsup:


Many thanks for posting this..
Terje.


----------

